# Abu Garcia Rollen



## GFP Angelbedarf (10. April 2006)

Abu Garcia Rollen
zu Spitzenpreisen​ 
hier einige Beispiele :
Cardinal C 100 FD U Clampack nur 37,94€
Cardinal C 101 FD Clampack nur 40,66€
Cardinal C 102 FD Clampack nur 47,46€
Cardinal C 104 FD Clampack nur 51,54€
Cardinal C 106 FD Clampack nur 54,26€

Cardinal CSW 176 salzwasserresistent nur 47,46€
Cardinal CSW 177 salzwasserresistent nur 51,54€

Abu Garcia Cardinal 301FR Freerunner inkl. Rollentasche nur 43,38€
Abu Garcia Cardinal C501FR Freerunner inkl Rollentasche nur 52,90€

Schaut in unseren Shop GFP Angelbedarf, dort findet Ihr sämtliche Informationen zu den oben genannten Rollen sowie vielen Weitere . 

Wir sind Masterdealer der Firma Abu Garcia und anderen.


----------

